
New AI algorithm summarizes text amazingly well - astdb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607828/an-algorithm-summarizes-lengthy-text-surprisingly-well/
======
bahjoite
Some detail of the algo: [https://einstein.ai/research/your-tldr-by-an-ai-a-
deep-reinf...](https://einstein.ai/research/your-tldr-by-an-ai-a-deep-
reinforced-model-for-abstractive-summarization)

